# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامــــه 80 روزه کنکور 1401 دانلود + شروع از همین الآن !!!!

## mahdi_artur

سلام
اول سوالات کنکور رو دانلود کنید به صورت مبحثی:*
https://uploadb.me/direct/vpub8ns8cd... 1400.rar.html*

این برنامه=
- 60 روزه نوشته شده (60 روز مطالعه و تست آموزشی و تست سنجشی در قالب آزمون و بعدا 20 روز هم خودتون میدین و آزمون جامع به سبک کنکور می زنید و تحلیل می کنید کاری که هر دانش آموزی بایستی حتما انجامش بده وگرنه خوندن خالی به هیچ درد نمیخوره) برنامه هر روز تو یک صفحه نوشته شده و تایم بندی ها مشخصه. هرچند همیشه گفتم تایم رو خودتون باید تعیین کنید و اینا ولی اینجا مشخص کردم تا ریزتر شه برنامه و خب یه حالت اجبار روی اجرا (چه ترکیب خفنی شد نصف شبی) ایجاد شه، ببین عزیزدلم اگه الان هنوز ساعت خواب و بیدارت تنظیم نیست و نصف شبا لالا میکنی و لنگ ظهر بیدار میشی باید بهت بگم که این برنامه به هیچ دردیت نمیخوره و باید حتما ساعت خواب و بیداریت تنظیم شه وگرنه سر جلسه کنکوری که 80 روز دیگه برگزار میشه کم خواهی آورد و نمیتونی تمرکز کنی صبح زودی. پس لطفا اگه خوابت تنظیم نیست دست به این برنامه نزن چون باید 8 صبح شروعش کنی و راس ساعت 11-12 جیـش بوس لالا - آها یادم رفت بگم تعداد تستایی که مشخص کردم هم یه حالت حداقل طور داره یعنی اینطور نیست که شما حتما باید همون تعداد تست بزنید نخیر عزیز من شما هر چه در توان داری تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی ولی سعی کن کمتر از حدی که گفتم هم نشه. اگه روی ساعتی که نوشتم زیادی حساسی میتونی حتی بودجه هر روز رو واسه خودت بنویسی و اجراش کنی اینطوری شاید واسه بعضیا بهتر باشه و با تمرکز بهتری برنامه رو اجرا کنن یعنی بازم هیچ زور و فشاری نیست و شما باید کاری کنید که دلتون راضی تره و صد البته برنامه تون اجرا بشه این وسط.

- منبع خاصی تعیین نکردم و با هر منبعی که دارید میتونید شروع کنید. ولی خودتون مراعات حال خودتون رو کنید و مثلا برندارید از الان مبتکران دو جلدی بخونید، یه منبع جمع و جور که درسنامه آنچنان زیادی نداشته باشه استفاده کنید تا به تست برسید. پیشنهاد خودم: تو زیست کتاب درسی و اگه نیاز شد فقط اون قسمتی که فهمش سخت تره واستون از روی هر درسنامه ای که دارید بخونید مثلا جزوه ماز و ... / واسه شیمی میتونید از درسنامه آیکیو یا فیل یا جمع بندی الگو استفاده کنید یا حتی درسنامه های خیلی سبز جامع که خیلی مفصل نیستن. / واسه فیزیک از  درسنامه شگفت انگیز شهریاری بخونید (نیازی به زدن تستای کتابش نیست) / برای ریاضی از جمع بندی مبتکران یا درسنامه های تخته سیاه بابک سادات یا هر درسنامه دیگه که دوست داشتید میتونید استفاده کنید. / برای عمومی از آیات مینی گاج (دینی) و از قرابت خیلی سبز یا الگو (تست قرابت) و لغات آخر کتاب های فارسی و کتاب های جیبی حفظ واژگان زبان مثل 2000 واژه نشر دریافت یا جیبی مهروماه استفاده کنید. / برای عربی هم که نکته تست فلاح رو جا دادم تو برنامه.

- این برنامه از روزی 8 ساعت و 40 دقیقه مطالعه شروع میشه. دقت کن نگفتم استارت طوفانی با 16 ساعت مطالعه روزانه! نگفتم روزی 20 ساعت تا رسیدن به رویاها!! حتی نگفتم روزی 12 ساعت! بعد از 10 روز که استارت زدین 2 ساعت فیزیک فیکس میشه داخل برنامه و از اون به بعد روزی 10 ساعت و 40 دقیقه میخونید تا برنامه تمام شه. تقریبا هر روز هم 2 ساعت جبرانی در نظر گرفته شده. استراحت های برنامه هم که کویت !! کلی استراحت دارید بعد هر بازه مطالعه و اینطور نیست که عین تراکتور یه سره فقط درس بخونی. 

- چه درصدی رو کاور کرده از هر درس؟
این درصدا=

همونطور که میبینید تخمین خوبی هم داده، ولی خب به نظر من شما نباید این تخمین رو ببینید. الان باید صرفا نهایت زورتون رو بزنید تا این برنامه تکمیل شه.

- دیگه یادم نیس چی میخواستم بگم سر درد شدید دارم و مغزم شدیدا رد داده امشب، آها گل بی عیب و این حرفا، ببینید دوستان عزیز این برنامه اینجاست و من متاسفانه تفنگی ندارم که روی شقیقه شما عزیزان گذاشته باشم که بشینید اجراش کنید و فلان، خلاصه بخوام بگم اگه دوس نداری از این وضعیت الانت راحت شی کسی مجبورت نکرده اصلا درس بخونی نه من نه هیچ کس دیگه شما رو محبور به اجرای نه این برنامه نه هر برنامه دیگه ای نکردیم پس لطفا اینجا حرف از نشدن و شدن نزنید و یه بارم که شده تو زندگی تون صرفا تلاش کنید و تلاش. راستی اگه عیب و ایراد تایپی و محتوایی و ... تو برنامه بود دیگه به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید چون دیر وقت نوشتمش و خیلی خسته بودم. خلاصه حلال کنید.

- همین دیگه بیشتر این واقعا نمی کشم و چشام نمیبینیه. آها یادم رفت بگم، اگه کلا تعطیل هستید (یعنی کسی که هیچی از درسا نمیدونه و کلا چند سالی دور بوده از درس و دبیرستان) این برنامه صادقانه بخوام بگم به دردتون نمیخوره. نگید نگفتی.


فایل پی دی اف برنامه جامع 60 روزه=
لینک دانلود (آپدیت شد)
https://uploadb.me/direct/wdpiac5czc...مع.pdf.html

----------


## Mohammadami

سلام .اگه بخواهیم این برنامه رو اجرا کنیم پس اونوقت کنکور های عمومی (که داریم میزنیم) و آزمون های جامعی رو که از اواسط اردیبهشت خواهیم زد(و البته مهم تر از اون تحلیل این آزمون ها )رو کی انجام بدیم؟؟

----------


## vidaaaa

برنامه شما چند درصد از مطالب هر درس رو پوشش میده؟؟

----------


## یا حق 💚

عالی ممنون

----------


## کنکوری۱۴۰۱

چجوری سوال مطرح میکنید بقیه جواب میدن بگین من تازه واردم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام .اگه بخواهیم این برنامه رو اجرا کنیم پس اونوقت کنکور های عمومی (که داریم میزنیم) و آزمون های جامعی رو که از اواسط اردیبهشت خواهیم زد(و البته مهم تر از اون تحلیل این آزمون ها )رو کی انجام بدیم؟؟


سلام
به نظر شما دانش آموزی که هنوز حتی 20 درصد مطالب عمومی ها را مطالعه نکرده چطور می تواند الان آزمون جامع عمومی پاسخ دهد؟ بالاخره باید یک درصد پایه ای باشد تا با زدن آزمون های جامع این درصد رشد پیدا کنه. آزمون های جامع از نظر من بهتره که 20 روز انتهایی با اولویت کنکور های سه سال اخیر زده و تحلیل شود (عمومی و تخصصی) اما اگر شخصی در دروس عمومی وضعیت مطلوبی دارد می تواند از تایم ثابت قرابت و آیات دینی برنامه (یعنی 2 ساعت زمان خالص) استفاده کنند برای زدن آزمون جامع عمومی که فکر نمی کنم زدن و تحلیل‌اش بیشتر از 2 ساعت زمان بگیرد. دیگه از الان تا کنکور باید هر شخصی مطابق شرایط خاص خودش تصمیم بگیره که چه کاری مناسب تر هست برایش ولی خب همانطور که گفتم این برنامه با این پیش فرض نوشته شده که شخصی تا الان یا تقریبا هیچی نخوانده (10% بچه ها) یا دست و پا شکسته خوانده (90% بچه ها) و اندوخته آنچنانی برای جمع بندی کامل دروس و آزمون های جامع ندارد.



> برنامه شما چند درصد از مطالب هر درس رو پوشش میده؟؟


داخل پست اصلی عکسی قرار گرفته که در آن درصدی که از بودجه بندی هر درس کاور شده به صورت تقریبی مشخص هست. برای اطلاع دقیق تر از فصل ها لطفا فایل برنامه را دانلود و بررسی کن.



> عالی ممنون


تشکر



> چجوری سوال مطرح میکنید بقیه جواب میدن بگین من تازه واردم


فکر کنم منظورت تاپیک زدن هست که شما بایستی راهنمای استفاده از انجمن رو مطالعه کنی.

----------


## mahdi_artur

اولویت اول بچه هایی که برنامه این تاپیک رو اجرا می کنند باید سوالات همین فایل باشه (سوالات مبحثی کل اختصاصی دو دهه اخیر تا سال 1400) و بعدا اگر فرصت شد تست های تالیفی بیشتر:
https://trainbit.com/files/545379748... تا 1400.rar

----------


## Zareip

عالی و خیلی ممنون هم بابت برنامه ریزی و هم تستها
خدا خیرتون بده .

----------


## elnazaliabadi

سلام ببخشید دانلود نمیشه اصلا

----------


## 2001HOSSEIN

یکی از بهترین کسایی که بیشترین وقت برا بچه های کنکوری میزاری یه دنیا ممنون برا همه کارهایی که کردی 
ایشالله که حالت خوب باشه و کلی انرژی مثبت بگیری از کسایی که از همه مطالبت استفاده کردن

----------


## Narouei

> سلام
> 
> بعد تایپ حدود 17 هزار کلمه دیگه حوصله هیچ توضیح دادنی ندارم. (حتی حوصله خودمم ندارم)
>  فقط یه سری نکات میگم و بعد برنامه رو میذارم و تمام.
> 
> این برنامه=
> - 60 روزه نوشته شده (60 روز مطالعه و تست آموزشی و تست سنجشی در قالب آزمون و بعدا 20 روز هم خودتون میدین و آزمون جامع به سبک کنکور می زنید و تحلیل می کنید کاری که هر دانش آموزی بایستی حتما انجامش بده وگرنه خوندن خالی به هیچ درد نمیخوره) برنامه هر روز تو یک صفحه نوشته شده و تایم بندی ها مشخصه. هرچند همیشه گفتم تایم رو خودتون باید تعیین کنید و اینا ولی اینجا مشخص کردم تا ریزتر شه برنامه و خب یه حالت اجبار روی اجرا (چه ترکیب خفنی شد نصف شبی) ایجاد شه، ببین عزیزدلم اگه الان هنوز ساعت خواب و بیدارت تنظیم نیست و نصف شبا لالا میکنی و لنگ ظهر بیدار میشی باید بهت بگم که این برنامه به هیچ دردیت نمیخوره و باید حتما ساعت خواب و بیداریت تنظیم شه وگرنه سر جلسه کنکوری که 80 روز دیگه برگزار میشه کم خواهی آورد و نمیتونی تمرکز کنی صبح زودی. پس لطفا اگه خوابت تنظیم نیست دست به این برنامه نزن چون باید 8 صبح شروعش کنی و راس ساعت 11-12 جیـش بوس لالا - آها یادم رفت بگم تعداد تستایی که مشخص کردم هم یه حالت حداقل طور داره یعنی اینطور نیست که شما حتما باید همون تعداد تست بزنید نخیر عزیز من شما هر چه در توان داری تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی ولی سعی کن کمتر از حدی که گفتم هم نشه. اگه روی ساعتی که نوشتم زیادی حساسی میتونی حتی بودجه هر روز رو واسه خودت بنویسی و اجراش کنی اینطوری شاید واسه بعضیا بهتر باشه و با تمرکز بهتری برنامه رو اجرا کنن یعنی بازم هیچ زور و فشاری نیست و شما باید کاری کنید که دلتون راضی تره و صد البته برنامه تون اجرا بشه این وسط.
> 
> - منبع خاصی تعیین نکردم و با هر منبعی که دارید میتونید شروع کنید. ولی خودتون مراعات حال خودتون رو کنید و مثلا برندارید از الان مبتکران دو جلدی بخونید، یه منبع جمع و جور که درسنامه آنچنان زیادی نداشته باشه استفاده کنید تا به تست برسید. پیشنهاد خودم: تو زیست کتاب درسی و اگه نیاز شد فقط اون قسمتی که فهمش سخت تره واستون از روی هر درسنامه ای که دارید بخونید مثلا جزوه ماز و ... / واسه شیمی میتونید از درسنامه آیکیو یا فیل یا جمع بندی الگو استفاده کنید یا حتی درسنامه های خیلی سبز جامع که خیلی مفصل نیستن. / واسه فیزیک از  درسنامه شگفت انگیز شهریاری بخونید (نیازی به زدن تستای کتابش نیست) / برای ریاضی از جمع بندی مبتکران یا درسنامه های تخته سیاه بابک سادات یا هر درسنامه دیگه که دوست داشتید میتونید استفاده کنید. / برای عمومی از آیات مینی گاج (دینی) و از قرابت خیلی سبز یا الگو (تست قرابت) و لغات آخر کتاب های فارسی و کتاب های جیبی حفظ واژگان زبان مثل 2000 واژه نشر دریافت یا جیبی مهروماه استفاده کنید. / برای عربی هم که نکته تست فلاح رو جا دادم تو برنامه.
> ...


سلام شما توی تاپیک رفع کوتی برای شیمی این فصل هارو گفته بودید: فصل ۱و۲ دهم، ۲ یازدهم و ۳و۴ دوازدهم. اما داخل این برنامه یسری فصلای دیگست حالا کدومشو اجرا کنیم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام شما توی تاپیک رفع کوتی برای شیمی این فصل هارو گفته بودید: فصل ۱و۲ دهم، ۲ یازدهم و ۳و۴ دوازدهم. اما داخل این برنامه یسری فصلای دیگست حالا کدومشو اجرا کنیم


سلام
برنامه این تاپیک همونطور که توضیح دادم به درد همه نمیخوره و باید حتما از قبل یه چیزایی از پایه خونده باشی تا به درد بخوره، دلیلشم خیلی واضحه، مثلا کسی که استو دهمش تعطیله و هیچی بلد نیست نمیتونه بیاد استو11 بخونه، باید یه سری پیش نیاز بدونه و قبلا حداقل یه مقداری مسئله دیده و حل کرده باشه. ولی در نقشه راهی که توی رفع کوتی پیشنهاد دادم پیش نیاز هارو به تقریب خوبی رعایت کردم و اونی که کلا هیچی بلد نیست و مثلا چند سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بوده اون رو اجرا کنه اگه دقت کنی داخل توضیحاتشم گفتم قبلا که مناسب چه دسته افرادی هست، تو همین تاپیکم نوشتم این برنامه به درد اونی که هیچی کلا بلد نیست *نمیخوره*. حالا کسی که حتی یه معادله درجه دوم هم بلد نیست حل کنه تا مفاهیم پایه ای ریاضی و بقیه درساشو بیاد اوکی کنه حداقل یکی دو ماه زمان میبره پس این برنامه به دردش نمیخوره. ولی اونی که *حداقل* ها رو اوکی کرده ولی مثلا یه مدتی وا داده و کلا درس نخونده و به اینجا رسیده و میخواد یه کاری واسه خودش کنه و نجنگیده نبازه میتونه این برنامه رو استارت بزنه.
حالا "خودت" برحسب شرایطی که داری تصمیم می گیری کدوم برنامه / نقشه راه به دردت میخوره. ضمنا شما هر لحظه که حس کردی نیاز به جابجایی هست میتونی فصلی که مشکل داری/نخوندی/میخوای بخونی رو جایگزین فصلی کنی که من پیشنهاد دادم ولی سعی کن منطقی این کارو انجام بدی و پیش نیاز ها/ترکیب ها رو رعایت کنی تا از کاری که انجام میدی نتیجه بگیری.

----------


## mahdi_artur

در ضمن این برنامه 60 روزه ست و 20 روز انتهایی (الان چند روزشم رفت) تعلق میگیره به آزمونای جامع مشابه کنکور و کنکور
حالا اون دسته از بچه هایی که دیرتر این برنامه رو دیدن *میتونن* استارت بزنن ولی هر چی بگذره واضحه که زمان کمتری واسه جامع زدن خواهید داشت (پس اگه واقعا میخواید کاری کنید *شروع کنید* تا دیرتر از اینی که هست نشده)

----------


## Narouei

> سلام
> برنامه این تاپیک همونطور که توضیح دادم به درد همه نمیخوره و باید حتما از قبل یه چیزایی از پایه خونده باشی تا به درد بخوره، دلیلشم خیلی واضحه، مثلا کسی که استو دهمش تعطیله و هیچی بلد نیست نمیتونه بیاد استو11 بخونه، باید یه سری پیش نیاز بدونه و قبلا حداقل یه مقداری مسئله دیده و حل کرده باشه. ولی در نقشه راهی که توی رفع کوتی پیشنهاد دادم پیش نیاز هارو به تقریب خوبی رعایت کردم و اونی که کلا هیچی بلد نیست و مثلا چند سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بوده اون رو اجرا کنه اگه دقت کنی داخل توضیحاتشم گفتم قبلا که مناسب چه دسته افرادی هست، تو همین تاپیکم نوشتم این برنامه به درد اونی که هیچی کلا بلد نیست *نمیخوره*. حالا کسی که حتی یه معادله درجه دوم هم بلد نیست حل کنه تا مفاهیم پایه ای ریاضی و بقیه درساشو بیاد اوکی کنه حداقل یکی دو ماه زمان میبره پس این برنامه به دردش نمیخوره. ولی اونی که *حداقل* ها رو اوکی کرده ولی مثلا یه مدتی وا داده و کلا درس نخونده و به اینجا رسیده و میخواد یه کاری واسه خودش کنه و نجنگیده نبازه میتونه این برنامه رو استارت بزنه.
> حالا "خودت" برحسب شرایطی که داری تصمیم می گیری کدوم برنامه / نقشه راه به دردت میخوره. ضمنا شما هر لحظه که حس کردی نیاز به جابجایی هست میتونی فصلی که مشکل داری/نخوندی/میخوای بخونی رو جایگزین فصلی کنی که من پیشنهاد دادم ولی سعی کن منطقی این کارو انجام بدی و پیش نیاز ها/ترکیب ها رو رعایت کنی تا از کاری که انجام میدی نتیجه بگیری.


کاملا متوجه شدم خیلی ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

> کاملا متوجه شدم خیلی ممنون


خواهش می کنم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام ببخشید دانلود نمیشه اصلا


1000 نفر دانلود کردن تا الان و مشکلی نداشتن
فک کنم مشکل از اینترنت خودتون باشه
ولی این لینک رو هم امتحان کنید=
https://8pic.ir/do.php?filename=برنامه-ریزی-جامع.pdf

----------


## Ahura82

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


اولویت اول بچه هایی که برنامه این تاپیک رو اجرا می کنند باید سوالات همین فایل باشه (سوالات مبحثی کل اختصاصی دو دهه اخیر تا سال 1400) و بعدا اگر فرصت شد تست های تالیفی بیشتر:https://trainbit.com/files/545379748... تا 1400.rar


درود درمورد تستای ادبیات هم تستای کنکور رو تو اولویت قرار بدیم ؟ یا کتابای که معرفی کردید ؟ کدومش به نظرتون مفید تره ؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *درود درمورد تستای ادبیات هم تستای کنکور رو تو اولویت قرار بدیم ؟ یا کتابای که معرفی کردید ؟ کدومش به نظرتون مفید تره ؟*


80 روز ضرب در 30 تست میشه 2400 تست قرابت معنایی !!!
یه کتاب قرابت مبحثی توی بازار مگه چقدر تست قرابت داره؟ نهایت دیگه 1500 تا پره پرش
برای تسلط روی قرابت چه میزان تست لازمه؟ شاید کمتر از نصف این 1500 تا!!!
میخوام اینو بگم،
اولا تو این مبحث هیچ فرقی نمیکنه اول بری سراغ تستای کنکور یا تالیفی (چون تستای کنکور بهرحال داخل منبعت هم وجود دارن و کار میکنی)
ثانیا اگه کسی حس کرد زیاده واسش این تایم قرابت میتونه بیاد روی بقیه مباحث هم کار کنه و تست بزنه.
حتی میتونه بیاد آزمون جامع عمومی بزنه!
یک ساعت مطالعه در روز اونم تو این 2 ماه آخر اصلا چیز کمی نیست، خودش یه آزمون عمومیه!

----------


## Ahura82

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur



80 روز ضرب در 30 تست میشه 2400 تست قرابت معنایی !!!
یه کتاب قرابت مبحثی توی بازار مگه چقدر تست قرابت داره؟ نهایت دیگه 1500 تا پره پرش
برای تسلط روی قرابت چه میزان تست لازمه؟ شاید کمتر از نصف این 1500 تا!!!
میخوام اینو بگم،
اولا تو این مبحث هیچ فرقی نمیکنه اول بری سراغ تستای کنکور یا تالیفی (چون تستای کنکور بهرحال داخل منبعت هم وجود دارن و کار میکنی)
ثانیا اگه کسی حس کرد زیاده واسش این تایم قرابت میتونه بیاد روی بقیه مباحث هم کار کنه و تست بزنه.
حتی میتونه بیاد آزمون جامع عمومی بزنه!
یک ساعت مطالعه در روز اونم تو این 2 ماه آخر اصلا چیز کمی نیست، خودش یه آزمون عمومیه!




سپاسگزارم*

----------


## arikhan

> در ضمن این برنامه 60 روزه ست و 20 روز انتهایی (الان چند روزشم رفت) تعلق میگیره به آزمونای جامع مشابه کنکور و کنکور
> حالا اون دسته از بچه هایی که دیرتر این برنامه رو دیدن *میتونن* استارت بزنن ولی هر چی بگذره واضحه که زمان کمتری واسه جامع زدن خواهید داشت (پس اگه واقعا میخواید کاری کنید *شروع کنید* تا دیرتر از اینی که هست نشده)


سلام آقا مهدی ببخشید سوالی داشتم درباره آزمون های جامع با احتساب اینکه در پایان 10 12 روز یکی برای آزمون های جامع وقت داره به چه صورت بزنه ؟چه آزمون هایی رو بزنه چون طبق تاپیک تست های کنکور دهه های اخیر زده شده کنکور رو نزنیم؟ ببخشید زودتر از موقع مقرر راجع بهش پرسیدم خواستم ابهام ذهنی نداشته باشم و دوستانی هم که سوال داشتن  سوالشون برطرف بشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام آقا مهدی ببخشید سوالی داشتم درباره آزمون های جامع با احتساب اینکه در پایان 10 12 روز یکی برای آزمون های جامع وقت داره به چه صورت بزنه ؟چه آزمون هایی رو بزنه چون طبق تاپیک تست های کنکور دهه های اخیر زده شده کنکور رو نزنیم؟ ببخشید زودتر از موقع مقرر راجع بهش پرسیدم خواستم ابهام ذهنی نداشته باشم و دوستانی هم که سوال داشتن  سوالشون برطرف بشه


سلام
کنکور 98 / 99 / 1400 که قطعا باید زده و تحلیل بشه.
اما شما می تونید بجای زدن کنکور 94 تا 97 بیاید و 2 جامع آخر سنجش / قلم / گزینه 2 و .. رو بزنید. 
روند و تایم هر باکس آزمون و تحلیلش هم کاملا بستگی داره به خودت، یک نفر 1/5 روز براش کافیه و یک نفر 2 روز یکی دیگه 3 روز میده و ...
اما چیزی که خیلی اهمیت داره 1) "نحوه تحلیل" که هر چه بهتر و با کیفیت تر انجام بشه بازده شما در بازیابی اطلاعات و پیدا کردن اشکالات و رفع شون بیشتر خواهد شد. و 2) تمرین مدیریت زمان (این که بتونی از بودجه مطالعه شده با تخصیص زمانِ مناسب برای هر درس به درصد هدف گذاری خودت برسی که نیاز به تمرین زیاد داره.

----------


## mahdi_artur

این لینک جدید کنکور ها (مبحثی)
*حتما دانلود و استفاده کنید=
*https://uploadb.me/direct/vpub8ns8cd... 1400.rar.html

----------


## arikhan

> سلام
> کنکور 98 / 99 / 1400 که قطعا باید زده و تحلیل بشه.
> اما شما می تونید بجای زدن کنکور 94 تا 97 بیاید و 2 جامع آخر سنجش / قلم / گزینه 2 و .. رو بزنید. 
> روند و تایم هر باکس آزمون و تحلیلش هم کاملا بستگی داره به خودت، یک نفر 1/5 روز براش کافیه و یک نفر 2 روز یکی دیگه 3 روز میده و ...
> اما چیزی که خیلی اهمیت داره 1) "نحوه تحلیل" که هر چه بهتر و با کیفیت تر انجام بشه بازده شما در بازیابی اطلاعات و پیدا کردن اشکالات و رفع شون بیشتر خواهد شد. و 2) تمرین مدیریت زمان (این که بتونی از بودجه مطالعه شده با تخصیص زمانِ مناسب برای هر درس به درصد هدف گذاری خودت برسی که نیاز به تمرین زیاد داره.


ممنونم لطف کردید

----------


## hannaneh.b

> سلام
> اول سوالات کنکور رو دانلود کنید به صورت مبحثی:*
> https://uploadb.me/direct/vpub8ns8cd... 1400.rar.html*
> 
> این برنامه=
> - 60 روزه نوشته شده (60 روز مطالعه و تست آموزشی و تست سنجشی در قالب آزمون و بعدا 20 روز هم خودتون میدین و آزمون جامع به سبک کنکور می زنید و تحلیل می کنید کاری که هر دانش آموزی بایستی حتما انجامش بده وگرنه خوندن خالی به هیچ درد نمیخوره) برنامه هر روز تو یک صفحه نوشته شده و تایم بندی ها مشخصه. هرچند همیشه گفتم تایم رو خودتون باید تعیین کنید و اینا ولی اینجا مشخص کردم تا ریزتر شه برنامه و خب یه حالت اجبار روی اجرا (چه ترکیب خفنی شد نصف شبی) ایجاد شه، ببین عزیزدلم اگه الان هنوز ساعت خواب و بیدارت تنظیم نیست و نصف شبا لالا میکنی و لنگ ظهر بیدار میشی باید بهت بگم که این برنامه به هیچ دردیت نمیخوره و باید حتما ساعت خواب و بیداریت تنظیم شه وگرنه سر جلسه کنکوری که 80 روز دیگه برگزار میشه کم خواهی آورد و نمیتونی تمرکز کنی صبح زودی. پس لطفا اگه خوابت تنظیم نیست دست به این برنامه نزن چون باید 8 صبح شروعش کنی و راس ساعت 11-12 جیـش بوس لالا - آها یادم رفت بگم تعداد تستایی که مشخص کردم هم یه حالت حداقل طور داره یعنی اینطور نیست که شما حتما باید همون تعداد تست بزنید نخیر عزیز من شما هر چه در توان داری تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی ولی سعی کن کمتر از حدی که گفتم هم نشه. اگه روی ساعتی که نوشتم زیادی حساسی میتونی حتی بودجه هر روز رو واسه خودت بنویسی و اجراش کنی اینطوری شاید واسه بعضیا بهتر باشه و با تمرکز بهتری برنامه رو اجرا کنن یعنی بازم هیچ زور و فشاری نیست و شما باید کاری کنید که دلتون راضی تره و صد البته برنامه تون اجرا بشه این وسط.
> 
> - منبع خاصی تعیین نکردم و با هر منبعی که دارید میتونید شروع کنید. ولی خودتون مراعات حال خودتون رو کنید و مثلا برندارید از الان مبتکران دو جلدی بخونید، یه منبع جمع و جور که درسنامه آنچنان زیادی نداشته باشه استفاده کنید تا به تست برسید. پیشنهاد خودم: تو زیست کتاب درسی و اگه نیاز شد فقط اون قسمتی که فهمش سخت تره واستون از روی هر درسنامه ای که دارید بخونید مثلا جزوه ماز و ... / واسه شیمی میتونید از درسنامه آیکیو یا فیل یا جمع بندی الگو استفاده کنید یا حتی درسنامه های خیلی سبز جامع که خیلی مفصل نیستن. / واسه فیزیک از  درسنامه شگفت انگیز شهریاری بخونید (نیازی به زدن تستای کتابش نیست) / برای ریاضی از جمع بندی مبتکران یا درسنامه های تخته سیاه بابک سادات یا هر درسنامه دیگه که دوست داشتید میتونید استفاده کنید. / برای عمومی از آیات مینی گاج (دینی) و از قرابت خیلی سبز یا الگو (تست قرابت) و لغات آخر کتاب های فارسی و کتاب های جیبی حفظ واژگان زبان مثل 2000 واژه نشر دریافت یا جیبی مهروماه استفاده کنید. / برای عربی هم که نکته تست فلاح رو جا دادم تو برنامه.
> 
> ...


سلام خیلی ممنونم که زمان می ذارین واینقدرمحتوای مفیدتولیدمی کنین
دوتاسوال داشتم.من وقتی زیست روازروکتاب می خونم عذاب وجدان می گیرم ازاین لحاظ که نکته های مهمی روکه تودرسنامه کتاب کمک درسیم گفته شده رو یادنگرفتم ازطرفیم به خاطرزمان کم نمی تونم هم کتاب درسی وهم کمک درسی روبخونم به نظرتون می تونم کلادرسنامه روجایگزین کتاب درسی بکنم؟
سوال دومم درموردفیریکه من فیزیکم ضعیفه وبه صورت خودخوان چیزی یادنمی گیرم ونیازبه توضیح دبیردارم به نظرتون می تونم فیلم ببینم باتوجه به زمان باقی مونده؟دبیری پیشنهادمی کنین؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام خیلی ممنونم که زمان می ذارین واینقدرمحتوای مفیدتولیدمی کنین
> دوتاسوال داشتم.من وقتی زیست روازروکتاب می خونم عذاب وجدان می گیرم ازاین لحاظ که نکته های مهمی روکه تودرسنامه کتاب کمک درسیم گفته شده رو یادنگرفتم ازطرفیم به خاطرزمان کم نمی تونم هم کتاب درسی وهم کمک درسی روبخونم به نظرتون می تونم کلادرسنامه روجایگزین کتاب درسی بکنم؟
> سوال دومم درموردفیریکه من فیزیکم ضعیفه وبه صورت خودخوان چیزی یادنمی گیرم ونیازبه توضیح دبیردارم به نظرتون می تونم فیلم ببینم باتوجه به زمان باقی مونده؟دبیری پیشنهادمی کنین؟


سلام
نکات درسنامه رو میتونید خیلی سریع روخوانی کنید ولی کتاب درسی به هیچ عنوان نباید حذف بشه.
در مورد فیزیک به صورت مبحثی و فصلی و در صورتی که به هیچ عنوان نتونستید خودتون یاد بگیرید و با تست زدن مشکل تون حل نشد از دبیر استفاده کنید.

----------


## hannaneh.b

خیلی ممنونم ازراهنماییتون


> سلام
> نکات درسنامه رو میتونید خیلی سریع روخوانی کنید ولی کتاب درسی به هیچ عنوان نباید حذف بشه.
> در مورد فیزیک به صورت مبحثی و فصلی و در صورتی که به هیچ عنوان نتونستید خودتون یاد بگیرید و با تست زدن مشکل تون حل نشد از دبیر استفاده کنید.

----------


## Bitaaa

Up
هر چقدر تلاش کردم رشتمو تغییر بدم نشد چون قبولی رشته ریاضی تو این مدت معقول ترع ولی نشد دیگ...
امروز این برنامرو برا خودم شخصی سازی کردم و راستش برخلاف آنچه ک استارتر گفته بود اگه صفری سمتش نرو من صفر هستم و شروعش میکنم
خداکنه بتونم ب 20هزار منطقه سه برسم ..

----------


## Saaahaarr

سلام.کنکوری 1401امو زیست صفر مطلقم. چطور تو این 60 روز خودمو به درصد 50 برسونم ؟(روزی 4 ساعت می تونم وقت بگذارم براش)
خیلی ممنون به خاطر همه ی راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## دکتر امیر

> Up
> هر چقدر تلاش کردم رشتمو تغییر بدم نشد چون قبولی رشته ریاضی تو این مدت معقول ترع ولی نشد دیگ...
> امروز این برنامرو برا خودم شخصی سازی کردم و راستش برخلاف آنچه ک استارتر گفته بود اگه صفری سمتش نرو من صفر هستم و شروعش میکنم
> خداکنه بتونم ب 20هزار منطقه سه برسم ..


ت صفر صفر هم باشی میتونی  عمومی میانگین ۴۰ تخصصی ۲۰ به بالا برسی
اگرم ساعت مطاله بالا داشته باشی بهتر

----------


## Fallible One

> سلام
> اول سوالات کنکور رو دانلود کنید به صورت مبحثی:*
> https://uploadb.me/direct/vpub8ns8cd... 1400.rar.html*
> 
> این برنامه=
> - 60 روزه نوشته شده (60 روز مطالعه و تست آموزشی و تست سنجشی در قالب آزمون و بعدا 20 روز هم خودتون میدین و آزمون جامع به سبک کنکور می زنید و تحلیل می کنید کاری که هر دانش آموزی بایستی حتما انجامش بده وگرنه خوندن خالی به هیچ درد نمیخوره) برنامه هر روز تو یک صفحه نوشته شده و تایم بندی ها مشخصه. هرچند همیشه گفتم تایم رو خودتون باید تعیین کنید و اینا ولی اینجا مشخص کردم تا ریزتر شه برنامه و خب یه حالت اجبار روی اجرا (چه ترکیب خفنی شد نصف شبی) ایجاد شه، ببین عزیزدلم اگه الان هنوز ساعت خواب و بیدارت تنظیم نیست و نصف شبا لالا میکنی و لنگ ظهر بیدار میشی باید بهت بگم که این برنامه به هیچ دردیت نمیخوره و باید حتما ساعت خواب و بیداریت تنظیم شه وگرنه سر جلسه کنکوری که 80 روز دیگه برگزار میشه کم خواهی آورد و نمیتونی تمرکز کنی صبح زودی. پس لطفا اگه خوابت تنظیم نیست دست به این برنامه نزن چون باید 8 صبح شروعش کنی و راس ساعت 11-12 جیـش بوس لالا - آها یادم رفت بگم تعداد تستایی که مشخص کردم هم یه حالت حداقل طور داره یعنی اینطور نیست که شما حتما باید همون تعداد تست بزنید نخیر عزیز من شما هر چه در توان داری تست میزنی و تحلیل میکنی ولی سعی کن کمتر از حدی که گفتم هم نشه. اگه روی ساعتی که نوشتم زیادی حساسی میتونی حتی بودجه هر روز رو واسه خودت بنویسی و اجراش کنی اینطوری شاید واسه بعضیا بهتر باشه و با تمرکز بهتری برنامه رو اجرا کنن یعنی بازم هیچ زور و فشاری نیست و شما باید کاری کنید که دلتون راضی تره و صد البته برنامه تون اجرا بشه این وسط.
> 
> - منبع خاصی تعیین نکردم و با هر منبعی که دارید میتونید شروع کنید. ولی خودتون مراعات حال خودتون رو کنید و مثلا برندارید از الان مبتکران دو جلدی بخونید، یه منبع جمع و جور که درسنامه آنچنان زیادی نداشته باشه استفاده کنید تا به تست برسید. پیشنهاد خودم: تو زیست کتاب درسی و اگه نیاز شد فقط اون قسمتی که فهمش سخت تره واستون از روی هر درسنامه ای که دارید بخونید مثلا جزوه ماز و ... / واسه شیمی میتونید از درسنامه آیکیو یا فیل یا جمع بندی الگو استفاده کنید یا حتی درسنامه های خیلی سبز جامع که خیلی مفصل نیستن. / واسه فیزیک از  درسنامه شگفت انگیز شهریاری بخونید (نیازی به زدن تستای کتابش نیست) / برای ریاضی از جمع بندی مبتکران یا درسنامه های تخته سیاه بابک سادات یا هر درسنامه دیگه که دوست داشتید میتونید استفاده کنید. / برای عمومی از آیات مینی گاج (دینی) و از قرابت خیلی سبز یا الگو (تست قرابت) و لغات آخر کتاب های فارسی و کتاب های جیبی حفظ واژگان زبان مثل 2000 واژه نشر دریافت یا جیبی مهروماه استفاده کنید. / برای عربی هم که نکته تست فلاح رو جا دادم تو برنامه.
> 
> ...


سلام عزیز، من دانشجوام قصد کنکور مجدد دارم چندروزیه تاپیک های شما رو پیگری می‌کنم و قصد دارم مدل highway شما رو پیاده سازی کنم منتها چند تا سوال داشتم،اما گویا شما ترجیح می‌دید تحت عنوان مشاور کاری انجام ندید، بنابراین قصد داشتم  خواهش کنم اگر مقدوره جایی رو معرفی بفرمایید بتونم مطرح کنمشون. من هر شب بعد کار به اینجا سر می‌زنم امیدوارم پیغامم رو ببینید  @mahdi_artur

----------


## Aliva00

الان تا کنکور دی ۸۰ روز مونده تقریبا 
این برنامه برنامه خوبی هست و خوبه اگه میخواهید کار کنید و پایه خوبی دارید استفاده کنید همین جا اگه تونستم بانک تست هم میزاریم

----------


## elsaa2002

یاد برنامه ای سی یو بخیر

----------


## felfel rize

جالبه، پارسال دقیقا همین تایم مونده به کنکور من یه تاپیکی زدم تحت عنوان اینکه تو ۸۰ روز میشه کاری برا رسیدن به سه تا رشته تاپ کرد و یه عدۀ کثیری اومدن منو خوردن زیر اون تاپیک :Y (495):  
البته الان کارمو تایید نمیکنم و خوشحالم که از تجربه هام درس گرفتم و این موضوع رو فهمیدم که تا یه اتفاقی نیفتاده و به اتمام نرسیده نباید جایی اعلامش کرد و به کسی درموردش چیزی گفت، چون در اون وقت سیل عظیمی از تفکرات و انرژی های منفی روونه میشن سمتت و تاثیر میذارن و علاوه بر اون ایگوی خودت رو هم باید تو اینجور مواقع کنترل کنی و به جای حرف اهل عمل باشی، در هر صورت، بگذریم از خاطرات و تجربیات من، همونطور که دوستان هم گفتن برای کنکور دی همین حدودا تایم هست و اگه هرکسی به هر دلیلی نمیتونه کنکور تیر شرکت کنه میتونه از این برنامه دید و ایده بگیره و بشینه برنامشو بچینه برا کنکور دی :Yahoo (1):  :Y (471):

----------

